# 67 GTO signal switch replacement



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

My GTO is a column shift standard column. Im having trouble following the service manual in replacing the signal switch. The wheel ..etc are all off. 

Do I have to remove the column bracket next? I completely removed the signal mounting bolts something tells me i should not have done that yet. It looks like the harness is preventing me from removing the signal switch cover. (The lever is off)

Any help on the next steps would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaysando (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey bud I’m in the same boat. I noticed a spring sitting at the bottom after removing the turnsignal module. There is a bearing I can’t/ don’t know how to remove...any help appreciated.


lam63 said:


> My GTO is a column shift standard column. Im having trouble following the service manual in replacing the signal switch. The wheel ..etc are all off.
> 
> Do I have to remove the column bracket next? I completely removed the signal mounting bolts something tells me i should not have done that yet. It looks like the harness is preventing me from removing the signal switch cover. (The lever is off)
> 
> ...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You need to remove the upper housing to replace the switch. First lower the column and remove the two sheetmetal pieces covering the switch harness. Replace column and then loosen about three-four turns but do not remove the three spring loaded screws. Once loose you push down and turn the upper housing CCW. It then pops off. Then you remove the three screws, upper bearing and lock plate allowing removal of the switch. There may be a few extra steps for the shifter mechanism but follow the service manual exactly.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

GREAT INFO!
I might just add that you have to remove the "C" / Snap-ring (RED#4) so the bearing can slide up/off.
It sounds as though you removed the 3 retaining screws (BLUE#3) if so then you have disconnected the locking plate (GREEN#16)
And will find something like shown in the second image 
You have to un clock the plate and put it all back together on the bench.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Good call JR.
A few more photos

Parts breakdown











Do not beat on or break the upper bearing. It is made of Unobtainium. Very few NOS bearings float around but its almost cheaper to buy a new column. 










Lower bearing. Hard to find but sometimes the Corvette/Camaro vendors sell rebuilt ones. $125











If you decide to remove the column, treat it as your first born child. Drop the inner shaft or outer tube, you're looking at more $$$ to replace or rebuild them.


----------

